
Posterous - lladnar
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Posterous
======
macinjosh
Whoa! Blast from the past! These were the exciting days of social media. I
sometimes wish reddit, Twitter, etc. never became popular in the mainstream.

------
techdragon
I used to use this quite a bit. Fond memories and some nostalgia here.

------
sparker72678
I loved Posterous. Felt like magic the first time I used it.

~~~
Jaxkr
What made it so cool?

